
This diamond battery is made from nuclear waste - dm7
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/02/these-scientists-are-turning-radioactive-waste-into-diamond-batteries
======
blacksqr
I keep seeing these popular articles about efficient new electricity
generation technologies, but they never say how much electricity is generated,
so it's impossible the evaluate just how useful the new technology is.

